# could you consider Keith Jarret's 'la scala' concert classical/jazz fussion?



## johogofo (Nov 22, 2010)

I think his improvised works La Scala,Vienna and Paris concerts have eliments of both classical and jazz music.Is that true? Or am i wrong?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got his La Scala concert, and I haven't even listened to it right through (I think I listened to most of it though). I just find his style a tad tedious and bordering on the boring. Of course, many people simply love this type of music. I suppose there are elements of both classical and jazz in there. Classical because improvisation is kind of a lost classical artform (was HUGE in the Baroque and Classical periods, but not so much now). Jazz because his music just sounds like jazz. But I'd say that the stuff that Jacques Loussier has done over the decades (his arrangements for jazz trio of J.S. Bach, Debussy, Satie, etc.) are more your typical classical/jazz fusion. Jarret is a bit more "out there," if you like...


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

A shame you didn't provide us with some links so we didn't have to search for the music!

I enjoy a lot of good modern jazz. In fact, I act as manager for one of the UK's doyens of progressive jazz. I have mixed feelings about Keith Jarrett. I have heard him in live performance and had to leave as I found it self indulgent in the extreme (I rather unkindly term this kind of obsessive noodling as 'musical masturbuation'). That having been said, I hadn't heard _La Scala_ before and decided to give it a go (I try never to pontificate on a piece of music before listening to it properly). I have to admit I enjoyed it quite a lot. I see why you ask your question about the influence of classical music. However, you will find that most of the finest jazz musicians (and Jarrett IS a fine musician, make no mistake) embrace many genres in their style. In prolonged improvised passages many of these influences will surface and subside again. This is not 'fusion' music, this is just a musician baring his musical soul and his roots.

Part of _La Scala_ 



Another part 



_Vienna_ 



_Paris_


----------



## johogofo (Nov 22, 2010)

I thik I agree with both of you. 
I wish I could hear Beethoven improvise.


----------

